# House in the fens, Cambridgeshire - July 2016



## ch9sab (Jul 16, 2016)

Driven past this place many a time and thought about seeing what was inside, well now I have. I don't think I've ever seen a report of this place, though I'm sure someone has visited it. Had a google around but couldn't find any history on the place, but maybe someone who visited before knows something about it.

Amazed that it's in good shape with almost no vandalism given its location, but nearly everything has been removed. The building itself is in good nick upstairs and downstairs, with a workshop out the back. A nice little visit for explore no. 4. where I went by myself early one morning. Still not convinced that visiting these places solo is a good idea! No-one else was there or in the vicinity it seems, so all was uneventful, aside from beaching my car on the bumpy track by the road and then near crashing into a lorry 2 mins after leaving :S

Here are some photos! Happy to edit this if needed


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2016)

Great stuff, thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Togitha (Jul 16, 2016)

Love the workshop shot


----------



## ajarb (Jul 16, 2016)

"and in this cupboard is where we keep stuff that's on fire!"


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2016)

Great find, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Jul 16, 2016)

Thats a great explore - thanks for shasring


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2016)

That's a good post. This house is in not bad shape, except for a bit of fire damage.


----------



## ch9sab (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## HughieD (Jul 17, 2016)

Not much left at the inn but you still made it look interesting.


----------



## Potter (Jul 20, 2016)

ajarb said:


> "and in this cupboard is where we keep stuff that's on fire!"



 Love it


----------



## Potter (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks a nice place. Unusual that there are framed pictures on the kitchen cupboard door. Going by the Freeview box that is in the kitchen, it hasn't been vacant for all that long.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice find it's got lots to look at.Smashing shots.


----------



## LittleMadam (Jul 22, 2016)

Lovely little house, glad you got to go in and have a mooch, love the workshop x


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 24, 2016)

I think this is the same house I've driven past a few times, been a bit put off with lack of road access, lol. Might take a look next time I drive past. Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 24, 2016)

What a workshop


----------



## ch9sab (Jul 26, 2016)

LadyPandora said:


> I think this is the same house I've driven past a few times, been a bit put off with lack of road access, lol. Might take a look next time I drive past. Looks great. Thanks for sharing.



you can park at the end of what used to be a road there. just don't try and turn round or you'll end up beaching the car!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice job surprised to see some bits remain in here, love that third shot something rather appealing about it!


----------

